# Is there still a large families tribe?



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Just curious, last year I found a large families thread somewhere and now I don't remember where it was.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

I think you might be looking for the "Moms of many" forum.
I was part of it too, and can't find. it either...


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been looking too. Anyone find it?


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm trying to find Moms of Many and this is the only thread that popped up! I'm sad to think that this awesome group might have disappeared!


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

bumping to see if this will show up on the "newest posts" list


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

Bump


----------



## joyful bluebird (Jun 1, 2015)

If its found let me know! I'd like to be part of it!


----------



## Voondrop (Oct 31, 2012)

Please, come back & liven it up! It shows up funny on my screen but I have it bookmarked as one of my groups. I pop in to blow the cobwebs around once in awhile..

http://www.mothering.com/forum/groups/moms-many.html


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

It's there, but like much of MDC nowadays...fairly inactive or completely dead


----------



## joyful bluebird (Jun 1, 2015)

Voondrop said:


> Please, come back & liven it up! It shows up funny on my screen but I have it bookmarked as one of my groups. I pop in to blow the cobwebs around once in awhile..
> 
> http://www.mothering.com/forum/groups/moms-many.html


I tried clicking on it and it just takes me back to MDC forum homepage :/


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

I wonder if you have to be a member to see it? I was able to click on the link and go to the Moms of Many Forum. It is under Finding your Tribe, then General. @CynthiaMosher , Is there a way to make the Moms of Many group easier to find? It does not show up in a search.

: )


----------



## tregorlann (Aug 22, 2016)

I can't see it either. I'm on the mobile app.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MyMotheringPath (Oct 20, 2016)

I just clicked on the link from my computer and was able to join the group although there haven't been any new posts this year it looks like.


----------



## nairnejay (Nov 20, 2016)

I must be a few years too late to this forum, it seems like it is dying (has died?)
I joined the Moms of Many group today.


----------



## MyMotheringPath (Oct 20, 2016)

I may join that with you, nairnejay.


----------

